

The $242 Million Software Error - ptrckryn
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/computing/it/the-242-million-software-error

======
iwwr
Whereas, if the 'risk model' had failed for any other reason, there'd have
been no consequences. What's to say their model was correct even on paper?
Funnily, nobody would have said anything if the mistake had made money. So,
caveat emptor!

------
moxiemk1
This site is inaccessible on mobile browsers (or at least iPhone)

It "helpfully" redirects to the IEEE Spectrum mobile homepage. If you are
making a mobile version of a site, _please_ don't redirect blindly. I followed
a link, I expect to go there.

EDIT: thankfully, the article was recent and a link to the mobile story shows
up on the page we get redirected to.

~~~
jarek
Yeah, hate it when the websites do that. It's even more fun when you're on a
desktop and they 'detect' you're on mobile anyway!

------
jplewicke
According to their SEC filing, the source of the error was that they were
using both percentages and decimals in the software, and someone thought that
a decimal was a percentage. It's surprising how little your risk model does
for you when you multiply it by 0.01.

------
simonw
I wonder if it was a formula in an Excel spreadsheet.

------
smithbits
"... an independent consultant with expertise in quantitative investment
techniques who will review disclosures and enhance the role of compliance
personnel."

I assume this is press-release-based and so pretty thin on actual information,
but if someone told me they had a $242 million software error and the plan for
the future was to "review disclosures" I would not be reassured.

------
jarek
$242M? Meh. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariane_5_Flight_501>

~~~
regularfry
That wasn't a software error in the same sense, it was more of a design error.

~~~
jarek
A very good point. Let's settle for a software engineering error :)

------
n72
Guess they shouldn't have written those unit tests.

------
edw519
There are no software errors, only programmer errors. The computer did exactly
what it was told to do.

[Generated by HNCommentGenerator Vers. 2.04 2011-02-11 17:01:44 GMT]

~~~
sp332
My failing hard drive would like to have a word with you.

~~~
thwarted
A failing harddrive is a hardware problem.

~~~
sp332
Software is a property of hardware. I can yell at my computer all day and it
won't do a thing. Sometimes, there is a software error. Sometimes, there is a
programmer error. The computer doesn't "know" or "care" the difference.

~~~
thwarted
Software and hardware have significantly different risk mitigation strategies.
No matter how much high quality code you write, you can't keep a harddrive
from failing. And when a harddrive fails, you don't immediately blame it on
software (of course, software can drive hardware beyond its limits and cause a
failure of the hardware, but that is software abusing the hardware or not
knowing the limits of the hardware, and thus a software problem).

------
juiceandjuice
While software risks should ideally not be included in part of those risks,
investing has some inherent level of risk.

Once society finally grasps that, we'll hopefully be better off. Not condoning
what these guys did by any means, but caveat emptor for sure.

~~~
jcromartie
I can't wait until the finance industry is subject to risk. I mean, yeah, you
can lose your job... but you'll always retire on piles and piles of money as a
finance exec.

------
machrider
Speaking of software errors, that link redirects me to the mobile site home
(not the article page), so I guess I won't read this story.

~~~
jpadvo
Copy the url, search for it on google, under the article click "options," then
"mobile formatted."

